# Anticipating commands



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

The picture you posted is the face of an angel. She sounds very smart too.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Some puppies have a default behavior, and it's great when that happens. For example, my puppy would just sit. If the food came out, he'd sit. If I called him, he'd run over and sit. When he met the vet, he'd sit. 

But then he got older and bigger and decided to try out some new behaviors!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

believe me, she is NO angel. I do spoil her. I rub her at night until she falls asleep, she gets everything she wants. And when she has the zoomies no matter how much I say Whoa it's as if I speak Chinese to her. She loves running under the bed and when we call for her she crawls out as if she has not seen us for 100 years. 

I was wondering if maybe I use the commands too much. I just learned that my hubby forgot to give her the 12pm feeding (until school started my daughter was doing the 12pm feeding). So at 6pm she should have been totally hungry. But she still whoa-ed for her food.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

As she learns more commands, you can try to switch it up a bit, it doesn't matter what you ask her to do, just as long as she does something you command to "earn" her food. Have fun with it! She sounds precious


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

nolefan said:


> As she learns more commands, you can try to switch it up a bit, it doesn't matter what you ask her to do, just as long as she does something you command to "earn" her food. Have fun with it! She sounds precious



She does the sit, down, I use whoa for stay and wait which she does - except when excited with something outside, she got the OK quite happily, she knows NO she even anticipates it - I see a mischievous look on her waiting for the word NO - and then she gets it she barks and wags her tail. I am worried about that a little since the NO has to be more firm for her to actually listen. She listens pretty good to "back back" at the door or from the kitchen cabinets.

Come is getting much better, sometimes I just have to clap my hand when outside to get her attention and I don't even have to say come. 
Leave it is a bit hard for her now. We started playing fetch with "go get it" she brings it back and plays with it in my lap or by my feet but she rather do tug-a-war instead of leave it. I try not to encourage tug-a-war. 

Should I already start on heel? She walks good on a short leash but she either lags behind or tries to go in front as she is curious about everything around her. At this age I don't mind her doing that. She is mostly on the leash close to the house due to the stray cat; once in the back yard I take the leash off.


----------

